
Does Google Really Control The News? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/11/does-google-really-control-the-news/
======
spaghetti
No they don't. Google and other news aggregation sites just make it easier to
filter through the crappy news. Combine that w/ higher quality, more focused
reading material via the net and the large news orgs start to suffer.

------
csomar
it sure have a little control over it as they have millions of users, so they
can BUZZ something up

but i don't think they'll control the media in long term.. no one can even
control it

